# Our first baby on the farm



## callieohara7 (Dec 31, 2014)

Our little pygmy had her very first baby doe today and we couldn't be more excited ! I'm sad I missed the entire thing  but they are both healthy and she's nursing !


----------



## Micgrace (Sep 22, 2012)

congrats


----------



## HawaiiHorseGirl (Apr 11, 2014)

That is the cutest little thing I've ever seen! Mama looks proud too!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Oh my gosh it is super cute! Congratulations! !


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Ooooohhhhhhh....the adorableness! Congratulations!


----------



## Goatlover14 (Jan 8, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## callieohara7 (Dec 31, 2014)

Thank you!!! She's such a good mama they won't leave each others side .. it's too adorable


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

awww she is soooo cute


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

absolutely adorable, congratulations


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Cutie! Congrats


----------



## caprinelivin (Mar 6, 2014)

Awe, how completely adorable! She is so sweet you gotta name her Shooga!...lol Congratulations


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## callieohara7 (Dec 31, 2014)

all she wanted to do all day was play with her mama !! I can't take the cuteness !! Thanks everyone


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Aww what great pics


----------



## nanajudy (Jan 14, 2014)

Sweet baby. Congrats.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

How precious! OMG those pics just melt the heart! I'm sure that was a cute sight to see


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Those pictures are so sweet.


----------

